# Any one doing a Trinity review soon ?



## andy335touring (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry, i know it's a bit cheeky but i'd really like to hear a car based review of these drivers before i pull the trigger and ship a set of these over to the UK ?

Thanks


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

andy335touring said:


> Sorry, i know it's a bit cheeky but i'd really like to hear a car based review of these drivers before i pull the trigger and ship a set of these over to the UK ?
> 
> Thanks


Right below this thread....ill begin burning a set in on Tuesday.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I should be able get to mine this week also...Time permitting.

These are nice looking drivers. Very well built.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I also have a set in my posession. You can brush up on my reviews of other full range drivers on the site here for reference, and my review of the Trinity's will be up by the end of this week.

-Steve


----------



## andy335touring (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot, looking forward to the reviews


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a set burning in as well.....


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

My set now has a good 20-30 hours of break in time and I got a chance to do some listening tonight. I'll post up a review Thursday with pics.


----------

